
Apple to Launch 'iPhone SE 2' in Early 2020 - mikkelam
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/10/03/kuo-iphone-se-2-early-2020/
======
Finnucane
So it will just be a cheaper version of the 8, not a smaller SE-size phone.
Might as well just buy the regular 8 now and not wait.

------
taylodl
The defining quality of the SE model is its 4" screen size. If it's a 4.7"
screen size then it's not an SE - at least not to those of us who love the SE.
It's about size. I want a modern, 4" phone with a camera sufficient for taking
snapshots and pictures of whiteboards.

